
Astronauts Identify Mystery Microbes in Space for the First Time - jimschley
https://www.space.com/39254-astronauts-sequence-microbes-dna-in-space.html
======
nartz
Ha - the title is linkbait - the microbes were FROM earth, but they were
'sequenced' in space.

------
robius
The title needs a comma to clarify it's testing of terrestrial microbes was
done in space. Sigh.

------
vibrio
Probably the most expensive identification of aspergillus sp. ever.

